# Fleet Farm



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Dang if I didn't stop at Fleet Farm yesterday on the way home from Green Bay for some candy and snacks for the Kids LOL but got lost over in sporting goods area' than the calling and trapping area------Still can't believe I bought A-A-A-A-A LUCKY DUCK E-CALLER the REBLE LIKE I REALLY NEED THIS LOL---They had a special on it. just bought the small one only has 12 sounds on it but one of them is coyote fight and I do like this sound-----along with traps , lures and some ammo--* :biggrin: :biggrin: I guess I got my Christmas present early LOL but wait I didn't tell Sharon that I got the caller just a few other things LOL ---Hey Guys have a great night


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol another e-caller just what you needed get the traps prepped fisher season is here and weasel too I need to see fur I’m going through the dt’s HELP


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*DIDN'T TELL YOU'S I STOPPED AT CABELAS TOO LOL---MIGHT GET A CHANCE TO PUT A BOBCAT SET IN TOMORROW* :biggrin: :smile:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You're secret is safe with us Skip.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

All these years I thought it was called Farm & Fleet ????


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've heard good things about the Lucky Duck callers. I'd like to see and hear one in the field.


----------



## Redfoot Ranch (Jun 2, 2015)

I thought we were buds Skip? You call me yesterday morning but don't divulge all of your Green Bay adventures. It takes me talking to Pokey today to learn "the rest of the story!"

I believe I've heard told about some sort of 12-step programs that are out there for those that have an addiction to drinking, gambling, etc.... buying hand and e-callers - you might want to look into this Skip. I also heard told the first step to recovery is admittance to you addiction?! :help:

I'm not sure sure there is any hope for you to stop chasing wild women. :tongue:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*LOL HOPE WERE STILL BUDS 'LOL'---That part must have slipped my mind cause you'll have some more sound work to do * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

azpredatorhunter said:


> All these years I thought it was called Farm & Fleet


*Fleet Farm* (formerly Mills *Fleet Farm*) is a retail chain of 42 stores in Minnesota, Iowa, Wisconsin, North Dakota and South Dakota.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

So I was half right ????


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Spinoff.


----------

